# New Guy! Goin to pick him up tomorrow!



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

They are all nice looking horses Is this a straight across trade?? just can't see trading a mature broke horse for a weanling?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea it is. The mare is no doubt a nice mare. But shes lazy. I work cows and run barrels... and she'd rather poke along. So I dont ride her but maybe once a month if that. Where I ride my other other 2, 3-4 times a week. And this little colt is bred to run. So he will be a more fitting horse for my needs.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well he is a cutie,be looking forward to pics when you get him home


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice lookin colt, congrats!!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh Yea. Im goin to get there early so I can take some pictures. He will be staying in the barn tonight when I get home cause it will be after dark so Im not goin to introduce him to my 2 geldings at night... although he will be hauling home with his brother that im taking so he has a companion since he has never hauled before. So I will get pictures tomorrow of the introductions to.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Very glad for you! He is a cutie.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

What a handsome boy =) Look forward to more pictures.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my! He is adorable! I love his coloring and markings! Look forward to more pics!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! All the horses look great! Certainly a lovely mare,but I know what it's like to have a slowpoke when you want to move!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations! Hope your new addition fills you with much joy!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Got him home safe and sound. He is a very smart boy. He had never been hauled or even loaded in a trailer. In 5 mins I had him loading and unloading. And he hauled the hour drive perfectly calm. My two big boys had a little issuse accepting him today.... my older gelding (the alpha of the herd), actually accepted him. Where my 3.5 yr old hasnt yet. So he stays in the stall when Im not there to babysit. I got some great pictures on my camera but i seem to have misplaced the cord... so i have to dig my printer outta storage to put them on or find my cord. So... I will load the 3 I got on my phone that do him no justice. But they are cute atleast. 
And one thing I deffinatly can say.... This boy sure can move. He can fly, and do a roll back without hesitation on his own. He is such a nice mover.

Meet: Missed My Prom


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

COngrats, glad you got him home safe and sound!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

love the colouring, congrats!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

If i could load pics off my phone i would. But thanks guys hes doing great. Just need a stable name for him... any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

i have a few names 
rusty
luxor
guiness
whiskey
rum (just realised that the last 3 are alcohols OOPS)
flash
blaze
koda
mojo
zap
maui
squirt

not the most creativ but i hope these help


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy! I'm glad he is already appears to have potential. I wish you the best of luck with him!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He looks fab!! Congrats!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a secert love for appy's *Shhhh don't tell ANYONE lol* He is uber cute!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

He is really cute. Glad you got him home safe and sound =)


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He looks like a Retro or a Repo (cause of the trade ya know lol) to me, or maybe a Cash or Diesel.  Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

How about 'King' because of the prom reference in his registered name?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats on getting him home safe and sound! Love his coloring, look forward to seeing more pics of him!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Well. Its been awhile. I have tons of pictures. Now i just need to get my internet up and running. And i can put some on here. Its been up and down with him. The day after thanksgiving found him down in the pasture. When i got him up, he wouldnt put any weight what so ever on his leg. After two months of stall rest he is doin amazing and started his training. And desensitizing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad to know he's doing better


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

looking forward to some pictures


----------

